# It's harder than I thought



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Well one more day and a wake up. I can't get excited about it. I had to put my favorite hunting partner down in March 5 days short of her 13th birthday. She gave me 12 wonderful seasons and it just won't be the same. I just can't find the drive without that wagging tail following me around getting my Gear ready. It will be my first season without a four footed partner in over 30 years. My keyboard is wet enough.

Good luck to all have a safe season


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Jeff. I know what that means. It has been 35 years, but I had to put my English Setter Briar down. It was so tough on me, the Vet called my wife to see if I made it home OK. John


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

My Scully passed in the first week of March, right before the Covid shut down. She was one month shy of 16.

The house....and I.....still aren't the same.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Lost my last coonhound 15 years ago. Haven’t been able to get another or go with anyone else since. I keep thinking I should but just can’t seem to get myself to do it. It’s hard bro....


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It sucks loosing a dog, but you have to get back on that horse and ride. I’ve spent a total of 2 weeks of my entire adult life without a black dog in the house. I pushed my dog last year hunting him at 7 months old after loosing a mature dog unexpectedly to a tumor, but he got it done well enough. Now he’s jacked up at a year and a half and ready to go. I’ve lost dogs and been sick to my stomach, pissed off at god, and ready to give it up. But I couldn’t take waking up without a dog waiting for me everyday to get out of bed. Good luck to you.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

It’s really hard. Lost mine 11 years ago. It took me two years to even think about getting another. What helped me through it was thinking about what a great life I gave that dog and any others I might have. My 9 year old yellow lab was just diagnosed with diabetes last week. I now have to give him 2 shots a day forever. He greets me with a smile even with a needle in hand. They truly are our best friends.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

So sorry to hear Jeff. Try to keep your chin up and think of all those good memories. When they go, they leave a hole in your heart so that you can fill it with the love of a new puppy. She would want this for you.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

This is our first rescue. Found him running the streets, at midnight, after work. He cleaned up well. Passed 3 years ago after we had him for 2 years. Daycare said he had a seizure. Was rough 6 months after and took us a year to get another. Just looked thru all his pictures and felt sad. Miss that guy. I got 2 other loving fluffy guys now.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Lots of us know how rough it is. My best friend is shown in my avatar. He is six.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I lost my Gertie in 2012 and haven't hunted a bird since. She was just shy of 13 and also took 2 diabetes shots a day.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I have two labs now and they are both 11 plus. I doubt I ever own another dog. I just can't cope with losing them anymore. Everyone I bury, I bury a piece of myself.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Southernsaug said:


> I have two labs now and they are both 11 plus. I doubt I ever own another dog. I just can't cope with losing them anymore. Everyone I bury, I bury a piece of myself.


They truly are your kids and they say you aren't supposed to bury your kids


----------

